# How To Cut a Wooden Pyramid???



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

I need to build a pyramid platform base to test structures for this years Destination Imagination Challenge. I built the structure test device several years ago but this year the structures are to be set on this pyramid before having the weights added to test strength to weight ratios.










I thought it would be simple but two attempts so far have only yielded fire food. I'm working with 1/2" plywood and cannot for the life of me figure out the compound cuts to pull this together, and I'm sure it's any easy trick for someone with rafter experience. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

http://jansson.us/jcompound.html


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think that LJ Jim Jakosh did a blog on this type of cut using the bandsaw.

Edit: Here it is : http://lumberjocks.com/Slovenian/blog/26922


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

This table on making a pyramid should be very helpful and you cna do it on a compound miter saw:
http://jansson.us/jcompound.html#npyramid

I made some solar light stands just like that but I'm not at home to see my calculations. I know I did have to figure that angle going up to the peak in 2 planes but I can't remember the process That Jansson link should help you!!
.............Jim


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks Dallas, that calculator got me almost dead on, a few 1/2 degree tweaks here and there and a few tries later & I got a perfect one, fortunately I found some 2' square pieces of 1/2 cabinet ply so it was a wood investment in learning a new skill, really hard to believe what really looked like an easy build was such a challenge, thanks to all for the help!


----------

